# NO BOOTABLE DEVICE FOUND: Insert boot disk and press any key



## lucky2310 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. I have formatted my hard drive and installed windows XP pro (SP3) on it. It got installed well. However, once I take out the OS cd after completion and restart the system for any reason, the system stays blank for long with a blinking cursor on top left corner and then after couple of minutes goes on to show the above error. 

This doesnt happen when I keep the OS cd in the optical drive and then start the system as it goes on to show the "press any key to boot from cd..." thing and then load the OS normally. What could be the reason for this and how can I get my system to boot without the OS cd in it everytime (without having to format it again). Please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## Dark_Wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Try a Repair Installation.

Try this.


ST&T.com Forums said:


> Disk boot failure
> This can be a number of reasons:
> 
> 1: Your HDD has had it and needs replacing
> ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, make sure in your bios (boot section) that you have the following boot order:

CD/DVD drive - 1st
Floppy - 2nd (if any)
Hard Drive - 3rd (boot drive)

Then, in that same section look for an item called Hard Drive Priority (boot priority, etc) and make sure your boot drive is listed FIRST.

Also, if you don't use any Raid array, then make sure the raid is turned off in the bios.

Give that a try and report back with results.


----------



## ashokadupa (Jan 18, 2010)

lucky2310 said:


> Hi. I have formatted my hard drive and installed windows XP pro (SP3) on it. It got installed well. However, once I take out the OS cd after completion and restart the system for any reason, the system stays blank for long with a blinking cursor on top left corner and then after couple of minutes goes on to show the above error.
> 
> This doesnt happen when I keep the OS cd in the optical drive and then start the system as it goes on to show the "press any key to boot from cd..." thing and then load the OS normally. What could be the reason for this and how can I get my system to boot without the OS cd in it everytime (without having to format it again). Please help.:4-dontkno


Hi Lucky,

I have the same problem that my PC does not boot without the OS CD in the Disk, what exactly the problem might be, can you please suggest me..

Thanks in Advance

Regards
ashok


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

Tumbleweed36 IS right when your computer does not start with the CD not being in it ITS in the bios boot section

u have to make your Hard Drive BOOT first 

to enter BIOS restart computer and press Del OR if yours is not Del try one of these 
* F1
* F2
* DEL
* ESC
* F10


----------



## lucky2310 (Jun 20, 2009)

I performed a full format and re-installed OS.. I still keep getting such probs.. as a result i have started thinking these are possibly due to a failing HDD.. Can someone suggest a good HD diagnostic tool so I can check on my disk (for life, if any left!!)... Thanks.. 

@ashokadupa: sorry buddy.. as of now i think its my HD.. could be any of the above things in your case.. need to furnish more info..


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Boot to Windows
Right click My Computer, click *Manage*
Click *Disk Management*
Expand the window, then post a screen shot of that window


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is a link to all the hard drive diagnostics from your hard drive manufacturer. Give the one a try that fits your brand name:

Hard Drive Utilities


----------

